# CIC (Air) Scarlet Beret on Logistik



## Lonewolf (19 Nov 2006)

Hi,

When would one wear the scarlet beret which is available to me under Clothing Online. It was not part of my initial issue.

Tks


----------



## Redeye (19 Nov 2006)

You wouldn't wear it ever.  The Logistik site makes every colour of beret available for some reason.  Red berets are presently the province of the Military Police only.


----------



## armyvern (19 Nov 2006)

The Logistik Web-Site program can only differentiate between enviornments, not specific trades as it is a civilian company. You should know which beret you wear.


----------



## Lerch (21 Nov 2006)

Just out of curiosity...why are you asking about the red berets? Was it just your own curiosity or did you see other CIC wearing them?


----------



## Klc (21 Nov 2006)

There is ONE army cadet corps that wears red berets... I can't remember if their CIC staff did however - I'll shoot an email at their old RSM.

(At first I thought they only wore green berets, but my CIC's wore glengarrys and other regimental accouterments)


----------



## Lerch (21 Nov 2006)

I was under that impression too. In any case, black for Navy CIC and AF blue for Air CIC.


----------



## Lonewolf (21 Nov 2006)

Lerch said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity...why are you asking about the red berets? Was it just your own curiosity or did you see other CIC wearing them?




Just curious that's all. Never saw them being worn.


----------



## primer (21 Nov 2006)

Redeye said:
			
		

> You wouldn't wear it ever.  The Logistik site makes every colour of beret available for some reason.  Red berets are presently the province of the Military Police only.



I do believe Red Beret are for Army MP's only. There are Army Cadets that wear them too 

Cheers:


----------



## Trinity (21 Nov 2006)

I believe the Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment was granted
the right to wear the red beret LONG before (ww2 or 1)??? and
COULD wear it but don't.  

I believe their cadet corp however does continue the tradition
for the unit.


----------



## Klc (21 Nov 2006)

That's not the one I was thinking of... 

The ones I always remember bragging about how their unit is the only ones to wear them were the 526 RCACC Winnipeg Grenadier Cadet Corps. The more I think about it, the less likely I think their CICs wore them. This is going to drive me nuts till I find out.

[note: Not a slight to any 526er that might come across this, but our units have a proud tradition of making fun of eachother.]


----------



## Trinity (21 Nov 2006)

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/37472/post-310185.html#msg310185

Apparently.. we've revisisted this before


----------



## Neill McKay (21 Nov 2006)

Klc said:
			
		

> The ones I always remember bragging about how their unit is the only ones to wear them were the 526 RCACC Winnipeg Grenadier Cadet Corps. The more I think about it, the less likely I think their CICs wore them. This is going to drive me nuts till I find out.



They most likely don't.  While army cadets sometimes wear accoutrements of the Regiment or Branch with which the unit is affiliated, CIC Army officers only wear the accoutrements of their own Branch.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Nov 2006)

Never paid much attention to who they were, but I've seen lots of different Cadet Corps wear scarlet berets, in my travels. I don't think it's that big a deal. At least they seem to shape them better than I've seen some Reg and Res ones


----------



## rwgill (21 Nov 2006)

Don't SAR Tech, who are Air Force, wear scarlet berets?


----------



## Trinity (21 Nov 2006)

rwgill said:
			
		

> Don't SAR Tech, who are Air Force, wear scarlet berets?



orange  (from what I've seen)


----------



## rwgill (21 Nov 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> orange  (from what I've seen)



Is that scarlet dipped in bleach?  It looks _off_.  I have never seen one "in person".


----------



## aesop081 (21 Nov 2006)

rwgill said:
			
		

> Is that scarlet dipped in bleach?  It looks _off_.  I have never seen one "in person".



Its called "international orange " IIRC


----------



## SupersonicMax (21 Nov 2006)

I heard the international SAR color is going to change to Baby blue (that is not a joke).  Will the beret change as well? 

Max


----------



## Redeye (21 Nov 2006)

The Regiment wore them until not long ago when the MPs apparently made the case that it was "their" thing and they were then proscribed.  That said, nothing precludes wearing red berets when in mufti, which seems to happen from time to time.  Not that I own one personally or anything.

Our cadet corps still wears them.

As I recall, the red berets came not long after WW2.  We still wear red felt behind our cap badges - though the story varies as to whether that comes from the 1 Cdn Div shoulder flash from WW1 or the red beret.



			
				Trinity said:
			
		

> I believe the Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment was granted
> the right to wear the red beret LONG before (ww2 or 1)??? and
> COULD wear it but don't.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trinity (21 Nov 2006)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> I heard the international SAR color is going to change to Baby blue (that is not a joke).  Will the beret change as well?
> 
> Max



Really?  Highly unlikely since orange is more visable than blue.  (but who knows)

On that note.. I forbid it since the Chaplain's are changing from purple to blue.  ;D


----------



## bLUE fOX (21 Nov 2006)

Redeye, what is mufti? I used google and it said "one who issues a Fatwa" and many more pages in scripts I can't decipher.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Nov 2006)

bLUE fOX said:
			
		

> Redeye, what is mufti? I used google and it sayed "one who issues a Fatwa" and many more pages in scripts I can't decipher.



 :rofl:

Lat time i heard the term was in 3VP


----------



## andpro (21 Nov 2006)

Ok I give, what is a SAR tech exactly?


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (21 Nov 2006)

bLUE fOX said:
			
		

> Redeye, what is mufti? I used google and it sayed "one who issues a Fatwa" and many more pages in scripts I can't decipher.



I'm not Redeye but I'll answer this. It is jargon for civilian dress. I'm sure there is an interesting story behind it.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Nov 2006)

andpro said:
			
		

> Ok I give, what is a SAR tech exactly?



Search And Rescue technician...........


----------



## McplWagar (21 Nov 2006)

The Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment cadets wear the red beret because the unit used to. The reserve unit no longer wears it because when the army reorganized the MP's claimed the red beret. The cadets carry on our old tradition along with the veterans.


----------



## aesop081 (21 Nov 2006)

Hast&per said:
			
		

> The Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment cadets wear the red baret because the unit used to. The reserve unit no longer wears it because when the army reorganized the MP's claimed the red baret. The cadets carry on our old tradition along with the veterans.



b-e-r-e-t


----------



## c.jacob (21 Nov 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> I believe the Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment was granted
> the right to wear the red beret LONG before (ww2 or 1)??? and
> COULD wear it but don't.
> 
> ...



  I was a cadet with a Hastings and Prince Edward Regiment cadet corps and yes we were issued red berets.  The actual regiment wears a green beret with red felt behind the cap badge.


----------



## SupersonicMax (21 Nov 2006)

Trinity said:
			
		

> Really?  Highly unlikely since orange is more visable than blue.  (but who knows)
> 
> On that note.. I forbid it since the Chaplain's are changing from purple to blue.  ;D



That was from the mouth of a SAR tech...  The reason being that orange in the dark looks like Brown (hard to see).  Baby blue, you can see it even at night.  

Max


----------



## Neill McKay (21 Nov 2006)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> That was from the mouth of a SAR tech...  The reason being that orange in the dark looks like Brown (hard to see).  Baby blue, you can see it even at night.



Do they wear their berets during SAR operations?


----------



## SupersonicMax (21 Nov 2006)

No but they wear their ORANGE flight suit and drop ORANGE kit out of the plane (ok I know it's a bit far but...)

Max


----------



## andpro (21 Nov 2006)

SupersonicMax said:
			
		

> No but they wear their ORANGE flight suit and drop ORANGE kit out of the plane (ok I know it's a bit far but...)
> 
> Max


So are you saying that they soon will be dropping baby blue kit out of a plane dressed in baby blue flight suits?


----------



## Trinity (22 Nov 2006)

Um...

What happened to this thread?

Hijacked into ....  I'll refrain from the word I'm thinking.

Lock Time?!


----------



## Redeye (22 Nov 2006)

Indeed.  Question asked and answered.



			
				Trinity said:
			
		

> Um...
> 
> What happened to this thread?
> 
> ...


----------

